# About PIE KNW-in Aux



## rogerius (Jun 14, 2004)

I recently purchased the PIE Swithcer of audio signal that was supposed to enable me to connect my Samsung mp3 player to the Kenwood head unit ,without disconnecting (losing) the CD-changer.
I noticed the following: while everything is hooked up as suposed,I switch on the cd,ok, I insert the 3.5mm male jack in the mp3 player, ok, I an listenning to my mp3 track, ok, but the cd still plays in the cd changer as I can see that from the track time rolling.
When I disconnect the mp3 signal, indeed after 10seconds it switches back to CD changer,.....but the traks already have played in the background...... and I end up listening a track that I did'nt expect.
Is this how the switcher is supposed to work?Moreover,the only control I get from the head unit over the mp3 player is only volume.
Pls.anybody chime in!
edit for the pic:










_Modified by rogerius at 11:49 AM 4-2-2007_


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: About PIE KNW-in Aux (rogerius)*

Since all you hook up to the mp3 player is the RCA's, then you should only be able to adjust music from the headunit. As for the CD Changer problem, I dunno how the unit works, but you might have to pause the cd changer before turning on the MP3 player


----------



## rogerius (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: About PIE KNW-in Aux (CMihalcheon)*

thank you for your reply.
I will try to do as you say although at the moment I have no clue how to pause the cd.
I will start with a switched off first mp3 player, to see what happens if I turn ir on after plugging in.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: About PIE KNW-in Aux (rogerius)*

the Pie Knw aux is made for the older headunits which don't feature an aditional aux input in addition to the CD changer connection
the operations that you've described are normal and to be expected


----------



## rogerius (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: About PIE KNW-in Aux ([email protected])*

John,thank you for clarifying!
I am satisfied with the product now and I am happy I purchased it:
-if I pause the cd,everything works as expected
-if I empty the cd changer,everything works like a charm
-the highlight of the PIE-KNW ,which really surprised me pleasantly yesterday is that MY MP3/FM MODULATOR WHILE PLUGGED IN THE ASHTRAY FOR POWER SUPPLY,AND CONNECTED TO MY PIE-KNW AUX IN VIA A MALE/MALE JACK 3,5MM...PLAYS CRYSTAL CLEAR SOUND FROM THE FLASH MEMORY THROUGH THE OEM SPEAKERS SYSTEM
Thank you for your input!I accomplished more than I expected!


----------

